# Texas breeder?



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a 10.5 yr old female GSD. My Golden passed 2 years ago this October and I am ready to find a male GSD puppy to add to our family. I just love the looks of many of the internet breeders selling west Germany lines, but, I am having a hard time grasping the thought of paying 3-4k for those dogs. 

My female came from a local breeder dog trainer and she had the parents on site along with AKC and UKC reg. The Sire was from Czech and the Dam from Germany. The breeder called her a working line dog. I paid $850 for her and she came crate trained and would walk up to you and sit down and look up at you. The training came easy and she has been virtually a perfect example of good health and is still to this day very active and well balanced. 

If $850 got me that kind of dog, I can't imagine what $3-4k would get me but on most of what I read, paying more does not guarantee a better dog. I am prepped to pay $1500 +/-.

Anyone have suggestions for a TX dog that would serve as a family companion?


----------



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

I would buy another dog from my prior breeder but her Sire and Dam are not living. One made it to 14 and the other 15 so I hope they passed on those genes to my girl.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

tguaturbo said:


> I have a 10.5 yr old female GSD. My Golden passed 2 years ago this October and I am ready to find a male GSD puppy to add to our family. I just love the looks of many of the internet breeders selling west Germany lines, but, I am having a hard time grasping the thought of paying 3-4k for those dogs.
> 
> My female came from a local breeder dog trainer and she had the parents on site along with AKC and UKC reg. The Sire was from Czech and the Dam from Germany. The breeder called her a working line dog. I paid $850 for her and she came crate trained and would walk up to you and sit down and look up at you. The training came easy and she has been virtually a perfect example of good health and is still to this day very active and well balanced.
> 
> ...


It's not the dollar amount. It's the dog's lineage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> It's not the dollar amount. It's the dog's lineage.


I disagree. Dollar amount matters....to a lot of people. And why shouldn't it? It's hard earned money. I want a well bred dog, and I'm willing to pay for a well bred dog....but I'm not willing to pay $4000. It's a dog.

The OP can certainly find a nicely bred animal for $1500


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

From what I have seen 1500-2000 should get you a VERY well bred GSD if you know what your looking for and know where to look. I agree with Xeph....no way am I gonna pay anywhere close to 4000 for ONE dog. That is just me though....to the OP, I haven't really researched west german lines that much so I cannot be of much help but I wish you good luck in your search for him! You should have no problem finding a very nice pup in your price range.


----------



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. This forum has been helpful and I have located a handful of names of breeders in TX doing a search. 

Glad to hear I can get a nice GSD for 1500-2k. This will keep my wife the CFO happy. Now I just need to educate myself on what I need to understand and what questions to ask a breeder.

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

You might try Germelhaus. They have some upcoming litters and MelloDee is well regarded.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Germelhaus:

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. As I research more, I feel my heart strings being pulled to the looks of the male show line dogs more than the WL dogs. If anyone has tips on SL dogs in TX in the price range I mentioned let me know. Thanks for all the pm's.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Rallhaus:

Home

Not sure if they have any litters, though.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Check with Jennifer at vtds in Whitesboro. German Shepherd Puppies, German Shepherd Breeders | Whitesboro, TX
Her website isn't always up to date so contact her and see if she has anything on the ground or coming up.


----------



## mscici (Jun 19, 2013)

*Dog breeder*

Hi, just new here... thanks.

Reading all your personal experiences is great.
Just wanna ask, is it true that this kind of hobby being a dog breeder isn't very simple as you need to learn more about the fundamental issues involved? and what are they? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

From what I have seen the show lines are usually priced higher than the working lines.... I researched around for a month or so before I bought my puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

If you want to drive to southeast Oklahoma (3 hours north of Dallas) look here. 

http://gsdnet.org/

I like this breeder, she is also a personal friend adn I have one her pups. Very happy. The sire of her current litter is Esko vom Tal Der Schatten. They are ready to go home in 3 weeks.


----------



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

mscici said:


> Hi, just new here... thanks.
> 
> Reading all your personal experiences is great.
> Just wanna ask, is it true that this kind of hobby being a dog breeder isn't very simple as you need to learn more about the fundamental issues involved? and what are they? Thanks in advance...


 
Not sure if I came across as wanting to be a breeder. I do not. Just to clarify.


----------



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> If you want to drive to southeast Oklahoma (3 hours north of Dallas) look here.
> 
> http://gsdnet.org/
> 
> I like this breeder, she is also a personal friend adn I have one her pups. Very happy. The sire of her current litter is Esko vom Tal Der Schatten. They are ready to go home in 3 weeks.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tguaturbo (Jun 17, 2013)

Las Presitas said:


> From what I have seen the show lines are usually priced higher than the working lines.... I researched around for a month or so before I bought my puppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
I agree and am in no rush at all. Want to find the right dog for our family so I will take time and learn as much as I can.


----------

